# Help!!! Is milk replacer a bad thing??



## AngieB (Mar 23, 2011)

We are fairly new to raising goats. We had beautiful triplets yesterday morning and had to force feed colostrum because the doe was not acting "right". She seemed tired and not really interested. We assumed it has something to do with kidding in 97 degree heat. Well, throughout the night she got worse and died this morning, only 24 hours after giving birth. The kids are alert and walking around but obviously hungry. I gave them 2 feedings of milk replacer and now have read in several places never to give this and that cows whole milk is better. What is the best thing to do now??? 

Angie


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

From all that I have heard .....
Goat milk is best if you can get it. Then I hear some say cows milk others say use the replacer before cows milk. Lots of it is opinion. Even cows milk is lower in fat than goats milk so :shrug: 
If you use replacer I would get a goat replacer not one for a different species since it will be closer to the right stuff in it. 

How much colostrum did the kids get? They really do need it so if they didn't get any I would find some sort of colostrum replacer even if all you can find is a paste.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. :hug: 
I hope The kids do ok for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have used replacer before but didn't like it and actually lost a couple kids that were on it. I have heard whole cows milk works well, but have never tried it and heard from a vet that it doesn't give the proper amount of nutrients. I do know of a couple breeders who have used whole cows milk with success though. 

Do you know of anyone with a doe in milk you could purchase or lease or something?

If I had a choice now, i'd probably go with whole cows milk if goat milk isn't available...but I honestly don't have much experience with bottle kids and milk replacers. I'm sure someone will give some advice soon. 

So sorry to hear about the loss of your doe. :hug:


----------



## AngieB (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, it's quite a sad loss. Guess we'll never know what happend. One thought was a calcium deficiency, we got a Calcium drench first thing this AM but it was too late. I couldn't help but think her abdomen felt too firm. Was wondering if the birth was traumatic and she was bleeding inside?? We found afterbirth and it all looked normal. 
Yes, the kids did get at least 3 good feedings of colostrum. They are active and walking with tails up and wagging, so we are cautiously optimistic. The replacer we are using is specifically for goats. One website I found said milk replacers "kill baby goats". Yikes! All these opinions make you go crazy!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Found this http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=20066&p=242187&hilit=milk+replacer#p242187


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I like goat milk replacer better then whole cows milk. Its more formulated for goats and their high fat content needs. I use the land o lakes and kids did fine on it. 
glad they got colostrum - but for future reference note that after 24 hours their bodies can't absorb the colostrum so to the poster who said they need it it wouldn't be effective now anyway.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep Stacey is right about the colostrum I was thinking they were born this morning not yesterday.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had a problem with replacer. I used this year from Land of Lake, *Does Match*. It was great and the kids are happy and healthy and at their noew homes.

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I have raised several kids on milk replacer, I use sheep, it has a higher fat content. I have never had a problem with it, other than its expensive ($21 per 8lb bag) then I have a fortune in my bottle kids when I wean them. I feed them 3 to 4 times a day, all they will drink at each feeding. I know there will be a lot of people on here who will say thats too much, but my goats (boer) have done well with that. Good luck, and I am sorry for the loss of your doe.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have never had this happen yet, so I have nothing to add to what everyone else has already said, except I am sorry you lost your doe. 

Jan


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I use the same one Lori uses. It's done my goats well.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

Where are you located? I may be able to help you out, I have a Nubian that is giving over a gallon per day and no kids to feed it too. I don't want to sell the doe, but would part with some milk if you are close enough.

Karla


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

well just to throw out a different opinion here...  I always use whole cows milk if I need extra for my bottle babies, since I sell a lot of my milk. And have everyone that buys bottle babies from me use it. I don't sell kids until they are close to 2 weeks old (or older) though and they get mostly goat's milk until that time. My vet wasn't so sure about feeding it, but he went and did some research and came back and said it actually was better to feed than replacer. The kids grow out great on it from my experience. Just my 2 cents.  I do add a bit of baking soda to one bottle daily.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I also use cow milk if I don't have enough goat milk and have never had any problems. This year I did a bit of a comparison as I have bottle kids (on mostly cow milk) in with a couple dam raised kids. Judging by their growth you honestly can't tell a difference. I was actually a bit surprised b/c I always felt like my dam raised kids grew faster, but never had both of the same age to compare. I am not a fan of replacers...I work at TSC and have so many people come in who just got goats and they are on replacer with all sorts of scouring issues, etc. I tell them to put them on whole milk and next time I see them they report back that the switch made the difference (of course TSC probably wouldn't be happy if they knew that)...LOL


----------

